# My new Babies are home!



## DeBree420

sooo excited... here they are in their 'quarantine room'... its a kinda small cage, but its my bedroom too so they will get a lot of play time...
already got harnesses for them... the solid cinnamon, is too small to fit it yet... i had to use a large budgie harness to walk him home...










i love them, i am so stoked that i decided on both... they really all fit together good...


----------



## DeBree420

individual photos...


----------



## CockatielTom

They are sooo cute!!!


----------



## Bea

They are sooo pretty!!  Are they friendly?


----------



## DeBree420

the solid cinnamon is really friendly, but the pied is going to need some love!


----------



## DeBree420

top view...

















any oppinions on weather this is pearl or not?...


----------



## Laura

congrats on bringing them home what an exciting time  they are both so adorable.


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

They are beautiful  It does not look like pearl to me but Iam no expert


----------



## DeBree420

next to the window...


----------



## Rosie

Wow, what beauties! Now, I know I say this about every single mutation there is, but I really would like a Cinnamon one day. They are adorable.


----------



## Aly

They look lovely! Congrats on bringing them home!!!


----------



## october

there adorible, do they talk at all.


----------



## Plukie

They are both very pretty indeed.


----------



## nic bike

They are soo cute!


----------



## olly&izzy

Yeah! I'm very excitted for you! :clap:They are beautiful. Congratulations!


----------



## DeBree420

october said:


> there adorible, do they talk at all.


they are only 9 weeks(solid) and 12-13 weeks(pied)

so far, they have been really quiet, apart from, when they first got home the solid 9 week old baby kept making a 'feed me' baby noise, and the pied sometimes hisses ...


----------



## Bea

DeBree420 said:


> when they first got home the solid 9 week old baby kept making a 'feed me' baby noise


Awww, i miss that sound!!  Bailee used to make it all the time!


----------



## DeBree420

Bea said:


> Awww, i miss that sound!!  Bailee used to make it all the time!


oooh... hopefully its a male thing... the more i look at him, the more i think it is a male, but then, i want him to be a male, so i am unsure if it is just wishfull thinking...


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

Bea said:


> Awww, i miss that sound!!  Bailee used to make it all the time!


Spike use to make that static noise. I thought it would never end :wacko: Now I kind of miss it but only a little bit


----------



## DeBree420

xxxSpikexxx said:


> Spike use to make that static noise. I thought it would never end :wacko: Now I kind of miss it but only a little bit


hmmm... is Spike a boy?... s/he looks kinda female with the greyish areas of face....
but i thought he was a boy...
the more i hear about it... the more it seems only boys make that noise once they are weaned...
anyone have a girl that made that noise?


----------



## Laura

all my girls made that noise and very loudly at that Minnie my dna'd female was louder then my male Ollie


----------



## xxxSpikexxx

No Spike is a boy  Here is a video of him http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y7WCDr6wGgw

I do have a feeling that all baby tiels make that static noise to be feed though


----------



## Laura

xxxSpikexxx said:


> I do have a feeling that all baby tiels make that static noise to be feed though


yes they do


----------



## Aly

DeBree420 said:


> the more i hear about it... the more it seems only boys make that noise once they are weaned...
> anyone have a girl that made that noise?


Sure do. Baby made that sound for a long time when she was young. During head scritches too. She hasn't made it after that..I miss it too.


----------



## DeBree420

i guess it must be cos the solid guy is younger than the pied...
but the pied makes prety much no noise, except calling the same call back when Cinn makes the call she originally made when i brought her home...
but the solid one makes a few different whistles and things, but they all all very short, and mostly when excited... the pied does not get excited when you whistle, she pretty much ignores you, or shows slight interest/wonder/confusion...
and last night the solid cinnamon was bobbing his head a little when i was whistling the 'super mario brothers' tune
the pied acts exactly like Cinnamaroll, but a little more reserved...
the solid has an interesting personality...


----------



## Aly

Are you planning to wait or to just do a dna test?


----------



## Laura

bobbing the head is seen in both female and male when young  Minnie and Hollie both still bob there heads


----------



## DeBree420

yeah i think i will dna them, but i have a friend who breeds Indian ring necks, so i will wait till she sends a batch to be dna'd and i will chuck my babies feathers in with hers, it will cost me alot less then...
but for now i will call the solid a boy and the pied a girl for easiness purposes...
if they turn out both female i will be a little upset, but it wont matter...
i love them and am happy with them whatever their sex

the solid cinnamon holds his wings nice and high,and stands with his feet close together.... but the pied, holds her wings like Cinn does, relaxed and low... and has a wide stance...
he is interested in anything you do, she is not interested at all...
they have such polar personalities...
i love them!


----------



## DeBree420

so i just have to take photos of them... they are too cute...
























....


----------



## Laura

great pic's so cute  I love the third one its like s/he is saying are you looking at me


----------



## olly&izzy

They are great! I'm so happy for you.


----------



## DeBree420

i hope my guys are both boys actually...
olly&izzy if that happens, you will have sisters, and i will have brothers... how cute
i am going to talk to my friend this arvie about dna sexing my tiels...
i have a strong feeling though that the pied is a girl and the other is a boy...
will see if i am right!
i have been right so far with 4 others so far...


----------



## DeBree420

well she is not going to have babies for at least another 6 months... which is waaay too late for me... but she is getting all the info for me to just send my 2.. possibly 3 as my friend also has a whiteface pied she wants to sex...
so.. hopefully she will give me that info soon so i can send it away and know for sure!...
anyone know about pulling a feather for dna sexing?...
anyone done it before?


----------



## Laura

DeBree420 said:


> anyone know about pulling a feather for dna sexing?...
> anyone done it before?


 I read up lots on it when I was doing my dna, but I have never done it I decided to clip the toenail and do the blood sample when I did mine.

Here is some info with pictures on how to do it 
http://www.healthgene.com/avian/feather_collection.asp


----------



## DeBree420

thanks that link confirmed my thoughts...
ooooh i cant wait to know....
i want to know if i am right or not...
i think the pied is a girl... who i am thinking of naming Takashi-do (tuxedo in japanese) or Tak for short.... my flatmate wants me to name her Comet!
and i think the solid is a boy... i am pondering his name still....
i am more sure the solid is a boy, than i am Tak/Comet is a girl...
the other idea for the pieds name is Tenshi (angel)... but somehow, with her grumpy personality i dont think the will be an angel...


----------



## olly&izzy

DeBree420 said:


> i hope my guys are both boys actually...
> olly&izzy if that happens, you will have sisters, and i will have brothers... how cute...


That would be funny, I can't wait to here what you find out. When the breeder did the dna test on the girls she clipped a toe nail so it would bleed and then clotted it with septic powder.


----------



## DeBree420

so now i have 5 birds to dna.... i have 3... got another on hold at the shop just in case they are all female and i have to return one...
and my friend has 2 to dna....
getting everything together...


----------



## kyliesmom07

Just one question.. Can I have one??.. I mean you have two and all.. Jk seriously though your new babies are beautiful!


----------



## DeBree420

well i have just sent for a dna test kit...
i have opted for neither the 'feather pulling' or the 'toenail clipping' methods, as i have found a great way to get the sample through these guys
Molecular Diagnostic Services
i think it is by far the least invasive method i have found these guys to also be the cheapest!
so i have sent away for test kits... will keep you all posted!


----------



## DeBree420

this is the method i am using to get them dna sexed...


----------



## Aly

That seems like an easy method. I think I'd opt for that too if I ever had to do one. Are you really not going to keep them if they're girls?


----------



## DeBree420

Babyluv12 said:


> That seems like an easy method. I think I'd opt for that too if I ever had to do one. Are you really not going to keep them if they're girls?


we will see 
the thing is that these 2/3 
are all related, and that is totally uncool for breeding purposes!
i will have to get unrelated males for them all.... 
my flock seems to grow bigger by the hour!
was supposed to hear about our farm house today...
i will call them in the morning.... 
i can have a giant aviary there


----------

